# Bell satellite LNB



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any idea where I can get an LNB for the Bell ExpressVu dish? I have zero signal and have checked everything. I am thinking I have a bad LNB possibly both. I would rather swap them out than pay Bell $75.00 to come out here and then charge me triple what they are worth


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any idea where I can get an LNB for the Bell ExpressVu dish? I have zero signal and have checked everything. I am thinking I have a bad LNB possibly both. I would rather swap them out than pay Bell $75.00 to come out here and then charge me triple what they are worth


Did you call them. I thought the satellite company's started maintaining their equipment for free a few years ago to stop people from switching. Shaw does. They put a new LNB on mine a while back and didn't charge anything. I'd at least call and if they give you the runaround, Shaw (StarChoice) is pretty good. (At least that's what I'd tell them) Good luck with it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was talking to the fine folks at Bell today and dude says my satellite dish is out of warranty and the charge would be $75 for them to come out just to see what the issue is. I assume it would escalate from there


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

When I moved into my house about 2 months ago, the previous owners left a dish on the roof. I took it down and it's been sitting in my shed. Is what you need part of the dish? I don't know how feasible getting to Orangeville is for you, but you could have the whole thing if you want it. I don't use Bell. I know nothing about them, but I can take photos.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> When I moved into my house about 2 months ago, the previous owners left a dish on the roof. I took it down and it's been sitting in my shed. Is what you need part of the dish? I don't know how feasible getting to Orangeville is for you, but you could have the whole thing if you want it. I don't use Bell. I know nothing about them, but I can take photos.


Its the pieces that is on the end of the arm that extends out. Some have just one LNB on them, mine has two for HD. I dont think they are very expensive. If I could just find a place that sells them


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its the pieces that is on the end of the arm that extends out. Some have just one LNB on them, mine has two for HD. I dont think they are very expensive. If I could just find a place that sells them


Something like this? If the forum members can't help you. Check Ebay Canada


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> Something like this? If the forum members can't help you. Check Ebay Canada


Thats exactly what I need, the LNB's are the widgets on the end of the arm


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Should be lots of places that sell LNB's near you. Found a couple on Google

WorldWideSatellites - Free to Air Satellite TV.FTA - Conaxsat,i-Link,Nanosat Nano Premium SE, Nano Lite

Results for Satellite Hardware:LNB'S & Brackets


----------

